# LABOR TIME!!



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

ok in a matter of mins she went from just nesting to panting like crazy. tonights the night.

whos staying up with me. HAHA









thats the latest. 

heres a post with her hair up.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=4727&st=0

shes pushing


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

i feel a nose coming 

i hope this pup isnt big


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Do we have babies nestled around the mommy yet?


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

nope i think the first will com with in the next 30 min


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

we have a boy 3.40 a.m. med size breach


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

he is nursing


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

baby is doing good. prissy is bleeding a bit more than normal. but her color is good and she seems to be pain free.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

we have a tiny girl her cord broke too close but thank god it didnt bleed


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow...a boy and a girl? Perfect! So, tell me EXACTLY how cute they are!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Jul 2 2005, 04:36 AM
> *Wow...a boy and a girl?  Perfect!  So, tell me EXACTLY how cute they are!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
i dont think she is done the boy is bigger and thick he was born with a big belly. the girl is tiny and skinny u can tell her brother stole the food once things get over with i need to work on her nursing. i will post all the pics after its all said and done. i'm glad someones on here i have felt all alone tonight 3 is comming


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

How exciting!! Just an hour ago I was reading your post about the scare you had with poor Prissy a couple of weeks ago & have been looking ever since to see if the BIG EVENT has happened .......

It's only a quarter to 8 pm here in Sydney (Aus) so I will be here!

Congratulations on the 2 little ones!!!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

false alarm about the 3rd one it was just the 2nds after birth. I felt her belly and she does have one more. I will never get sleep. the girl was nursing and the boy well he is a typical boy whinny and always eating. Prissy just started panting maybe 3 is coming up soon I hope I could sure use some sleep.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a fantastic mum you are!!! I really admire you!! I have my beautiful boy thanks to a mum just like you - it's not something I think I've ever thought about before, but I can only imagine how stressful the whole situation must be.

You are doing a wonderful job ... Prissy is also being absolutely fantastic ... she's very lucky to have you!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah, I'm on the other end of the world as well, which is why I was "up".  I'm so jealous. I'd love to be a grandmother! (Both my kids are fixed.) But, emotionally, I probably couldn't handle it. I'd probably cry so much that the puppies would choke on the falling tears. Just thinking now, about Little C giving birth--makes me tear up. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

yes its little old me helping prissy. I have assisted my mom in so many animal births from dogs to hogs. By the time I was 14 I was doing them by my self. She loves is now if an animal is in labor she can say good night and I get to stay up all night. Prissy is such a trooper. It just amazes me the effort it takes for the little guys to have pups. Its much more difficult than the largers breeds. I still cant believe she had 5 last summer her and I both are sooooo worn out after just two. I swear there is only more I must have felt her like 20 times. The 3rd one takes longer to work its way down the horn. I just know I'm gonna have to call in to work tomorrow. I'm susposed to be there at 8:30 yeah right.

I just started a new job this week at some kennels I told the owner about Prissy having her pups anyday. She is very understanding and knows that you have to be there to help and pull and clean. She has been expecting it. I just feel bad cause I know we are gonna be busy tomorrow and it will be just her and a new girl that starts tomorrow. 

I would really like to see Prissy pushing I







the miracle of birth. But man I just want to pass out and my back is killing me from sitting on the floor. I think her contractions are speeding up. I hope I get this last one before 7. 

thanks for the love you ont know how helpful just talking to someone is


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Take the day off!! You deserve it!! You sound as exhuasted as the lovely Prissy must be!

Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet & do something for yourself once in a while .. you need to look after youself as well as Prissy & the babies now! 

I know it's hard to let other people down, but really, you need to look after yourself!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok its been two hours since last puppy and I'm almost positive theres 3 and still nothing. she isnt really pushing either. ok i'm gonna be brave and wash up for a nap. She delivered 5 pups by herself last time. I'm gonna take a 30 min nap.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

All the best for you & Prissy ... I'll be thinking of you.

It's now 10 pm here, so I will check in again in the morning ......... wishing Prissy & her babies all the very best!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

-_- Shh I know Prissy's mom is napping I just wanted to know is this the mom that breeds for the oh you know the special needs i forget excally what , but on a couple of threads people were talking about byb and she's not i know she does it for this special need an I can't think what it was?







is this prissy mom or is she just a breeder? 
And oh yea







this is very exciting to kind of watch :lol: feels like we're there  
hello to everyone on the other side of the world I'll be in Aus. and New Zeland in Nov. for vacation with my kids and family 1st time. 
I hope Prissy has the pup before i have to go moving out of our cabin have to leave by 6:30 this is so cool and scary


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Jul 2 2005, 11:04 PM
> *-_- Shh I know Prissy's mom is napping I just wanted to know is this the mom that breeds for the oh you know the special needs i forget excally what , but on a couple of threads people were talking about byb and she's not i know she does it for this special need an I can't think what it was?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes Theresa, you are right, I don't know how to quote properly from other threads, but I read this earlier & shock horror, I actually remembered where it was & got back there to copy it for you:


"I had never mentioned before that I breed prissy due to the major debate issue with BYB. Prissy is a trained service dog for the hearing impaired (no not me) the program we are in likes her traits. we breed her to get puppies for impaired people so far out of 3 litters and 12 pups 7 have been placed with hearing impaired people or are general service dogs."



I hope you & your family enjoy your trip 'down-under'!!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

ok I'm up from my much needed nap. Prissy hasnt produces another pup I felt her tummy and now I dont know for sure if there is more she isnt in labor anymor from what I can tell. Its very hard to tell if they are through due to the swelling of the uterus can often feel like a pup. To breifly answer the above ?'s Prissy is a certified therapy dog and once the pups are evaluated to derermine if they would make good canadates. we will then find them ""normal " or therapy homes. Tikis mom has expressed interest in a pup. ok sorry for the typos I'm kinda out of it. I'm off to take Prissy out to go potty then back to rest when I get up later I will first thing put these photos pn her. 

thanks
Sarah


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! I am so happy for you and Prissy!
Wish I had been up to share that with ya too! 
Hugs and kisses to Prissy and the babies and a big hug and







to YOU!
Can't wait to see pictures-pictures-pictures!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW! I hope Prissy and You are doing well! What a crazy night!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww, what an exciting night! Congrats to all of you!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats!!! sorry i missed all the excitement. cant wait to see the babies


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

How exciting!! I am glad everything went well.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yay Prissy!!! I don't even know what to say Sarah, you're amazing!!!! I can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

So proud of Prissy, that is such a special time an to see them babies come in to the world , Prissy is very beutiful fur baby . Keep us updated how Prissy an babes are doing. Congradulation 








Teaco


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations! Whew... I was worried and read through your thread breathlessly, hoping that all turned out OK. I'm so glad it did!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Congratulations! I'll bet they are beautiful! Are they nursing well? How is Prissy feeling now? Good luck with everything.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new little ones.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats to you and Prissy!







So glad all went well and Prissy & babies are ok. Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Congratulations!! Hugs to you and Prissy and the babies! Dont feel bad about work, no one gets older and says "Sheesh, I wish i would've worked more". You will be happy later you're with Prissy now.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow congratulations to you and Prissy, so pleased all went well. I agree you should take the day off now and get some much earned rest. I can't wait to see some pictures of the new babes


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow what a night you had. so she had a boy and a girl ?

congrats


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Congratulations to you and Prissy on the new pups!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pics of the puppies! ~Lori & Kylee


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Theres the scoop. I'm doing good well rested my back is killing me but I'm seeing John tonight(bf) Ill make him give me a rub. Prissy is doing great feeling good eating and drinking. She got a half bath this A.M. She had two pups a boy and a girl. I was really expecting 3. they are both nursing well. Prissy is such a great momma

Ok drum roll please................ here is the link to the pics,
http://photobucket.com/albums/y272/sassy14...p%2005/?start=0
I hope it works

now if you want to see the correct order start on page 2 the small one eas the girl and she was last . the boy is the biggest and 1st, 

girl weighs 3 oz and the boy is 5.3 oz. 

I didnt have time to edit and make the pics pretty so enjoy.

PASSWORD IS prissy


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Doesnt work for me,wants your password.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It was asking for a password.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm sorry pass word is prissy and sn is sassy14830

scroll down and click prissys pups 05


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I got on to the site but it says there are "0 pictures".


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 2 2005, 02:16 PM
> *I got on to the site but it says there are "0 pictures".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77236*


[/QUOTE]
scroll down and click on prissys pups 05 

i wish there was a better way to do this?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830+Jul 2 2005, 03:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scroll down and click on prissys pups 05 

i wish there was a better way to do this?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77237
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just copy and paste the URLs of the photos in to a post here on SM and put


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It is now showing that there are 28 pics... I'm looking at them now... they are great!!! Thanks!!

EDIT: Oh the pics are fabulous!!!! The puppies are soooo tiny... so sweet.....


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Aw is life great their beautiful














Way to go Prissy and mom get some sleep


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great job with the pictures!!!!







They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 2 2005, 02:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Just copy and paste the URLs of the photos in to a post here on SM and put in front of the URL and /IMG at the end (put brackets around it.). If you'd like, I can post them here for you, assuming I find them at Photobucket!
<div align="right">[url="index.php?act=findpost&pid=77238"][/url]
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know how to post them but theres so many so I thought this would be easier.

i'll post a few


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

ok due to the difficulty in using the link I thought I would pick a few to post. 

this is prissy getting ready for the first pup she looks so tired.









the first pup thinking about coming out ( see bulge)









first pupy presenting itsself breach we had a time with this fat sucker


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

First pup (boy) cleaned up a bit.









boy pup trying to eat already









girl just poped out with no warning


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW! 

The boy is just like my ButterCloud...Stealing all of the girl's food and is so much bigger than her too! HEHEHE So stingy!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

girl pup cleaned up









both pups together big one boy small one girl









both with prissy


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

prissy aftr her bath this morning and her box all clean and fresh









it was a crazy night. I thought I would tell you guys I will be heading out of town this evening and be back monday. The pups are well taken care of. 

thanks
Sarah


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Ah the miracle of birth! Prissy looks like one tired mommy! The babies are so tiny! They are cuties!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Ohhhh, the puppies are SO cute!!!







Prissy looks like a wonderful mom. She looks exhausted and beautiful! Thanks very much for taking the time to share with us. Have a good time this weekend.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

they are beautiful
Teaco


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Congratulations to "Gramma" Sarah and "Mommy" Prissy!! Way to go!!














Very cute babies!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awwhh....Prissy did great!! The pups are perfecty gorgeous!







You did wonderfully. I'm glad to hear/see everything went well.









-c


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwww what cute little babes and Prissy did a wonderful job, you should be very proud.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

AWWW





















The pups are so gorgeous and I love that proud, tired mama dog! YAY PRISSY!














And congrats to you, you are truly an amazing person to have helped all night long like that!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!!! Great pics!! Prissy looks too adorable with her hair all tied back like that







Thanks for sharing!! I can't believe how tiny the babies are














A big congrats to Prissy!!!


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations Prissy! The babies look lovely, it looks like you did a fantastic job. Hope they continue on the path they had of a terriffic begining. So cute!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't use this word often but the situation calls for it......"AWESOME!" And you were all by yourselves, just you and Prissy? You both did a great job and I wish we could all have been there with you because I can only imagine how stressful the night must have been.

Congratulations to all 4 of you!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. how precious!







CONGRADULATIONS!!


----------

